# NBA finals in HD on ABC, sort of?



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I've watched the first two games in the NBA finals on ABC, and have been surprised and disappointed to see the last quarter in SD, rather than HD! After the commercial break between the third and fourth quarters, the picture has gone from 16:9 HD to 4:3 with grey bars on the sides. I haven't called my local ABC outlet to see if this is a switch they're making, or if it originates at the network. Has anyone else seen this happen either on OTA or cable? Realizing, of course, that ABC-HD isn't available on Dish.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No problems here. Both games were in HD all the way through. Most likely it's your local station not throwing the switch. Call them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Same here... HD for all 4 quarters... though I had a time or two when the signal was a little "broken". Perhaps there are some signal problems at the source, and your local station is having more troubles picking the transmission up... and switches over?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, the third game was HD all the way through here. I kinda thought it may have been something local. Still haven't called them.


----------

